# Drinking From My Finger



## acb's (Apr 14, 2007)

Took these while holding the camera in one hand while the other was in the picture.

Looks like she's sitting down while having a drink of honey off of my finger.









Another one getting a drink of honey.









Sitting calmly on the back of my hand.









Arvin


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Those are really great/nice photos! Having done some close-up insect/nature photography using film many years ago [20 yr. he,he] I am impressed with what you can do with digital cameras. I assume this is what you used. The photos are so sharp and their is sufficient depth of field. To get those kind of photos in the past with film would require a more cumbersome set-up; fast/sharp film, long lens or extension tubes, electronic flash for sufficient light for a small aperature/stop-action and maybe even a tripod and LOTS of patience. There's more of course; cropping/enlarging and posting here.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Oldbee said:


> There's more of course; cropping/enlarging and posting here.


It has gotten better for those who don't have and don't want to drop $'s for Photoshop, but would like to have its capabilities, along with 2GB free photo storage and sharing:

http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshopexpress/?promoid=CBTVM


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks, MapMan for the link/information. 

acb's: Your photos gave me a thought about how "technology" may or may not improve our lives. There has been many threads and "discussions" about how pesticides, ag. chemical companies, and/or GMO produced food crops may have injured our bees on Beesource. When I worked in a photo darkroom 20/30 years ago, there where many liquid chemicals [developer, acetic acid, fixer, color chemicals] that I could do/knew nothing [chemical composition] about but "wash down the drain". I suppose if I had the time/resources/smarts, I could find "something" related to digital photography that is polluting the environment; I am sure there is, but in some way I am more "comfortable" with this,...."technology".


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Oldbee said:


> Thanks, MapMan for the link/information.
> 
> acb's: Your photos gave me a thought about how "technology" may or may not improve our lives. There has been many threads and "discussions" about how pesticides, ag. chemical companies, and/or GMO produced food crops may have injured our bees on Beesource. When I worked in a photo darkroom 20/30 years ago, there where many liquid chemicals [developer, acetic acid, fixer, color chemicals] that I could do/knew nothing [chemical composition] about but "wash down the drain". I suppose if I had the time/resources/smarts, I could find "something" related to digital photography that is polluting the environment; I am sure there is, but in some way I am more "comfortable" with this,...."technology".


I doubt that you were actually dumping all the chemicals down the drain - even back then (I worked in a photogrammetric lab) we recycled the fixer to pull out silver. When you are working with four foot wide rolls of film and paper, it is amazing how much silver we pulled out of solution!

MM


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

MapMan: It was a small research lab and unfortunately we [or I] didn't have the resources to recover silver. The GOLD I got; it's in the bank!! NOT!.. he, he. [or;. cry, cry].

acb's: Somehow, my response to the,.. "hairs on the back of your hand" is.. NEGATIVE,.. while the "hairs on the bee" seem,.. beautiful!

By the way, acb's; your "finger prints" have been copied and put into a "data base" by the FBI... NOT! He, he,


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Great Pictures! I enjoy looking at those up-close pictures...


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL Photos!


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow! Those are amazing. I have goosebumps...


----------



## Bee_Rights_Activist (Nov 4, 2007)

*Russians?*

Are those some of your Russians? Beautiful pics! Made me smile.


----------



## acb's (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks very much, everybody, for your comments. Really appreciate them.

Bee_Rights_Activist,
Yep, these are our Russians.

Arvin


----------



## Jas0n Bresson (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow! That made my day


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Photoshop has a "lite" version (Photoshop LE, I think) that I find has all the basic features of the full version and is quite satisfactory. I got mine free with my computer package around 2001, so things may have changed.

Great photos!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Are you sure that she's not trying to pull your finger?
I didn't think bees had that type of humor but ya never know.


----------

